# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Recommendations for Compound Bow/Cross

## madmax

These last few years I have lost a lot of strength and stamina.  I can't pull my #65 or #55 recurves. So I need the let off to get a clean shot off on our smallish deer here in FL.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Price is an issue.

Thanks

----------


## kyratshooter

No more than a guy like you or me is going to be able to get out expense is a factor. However, taking a couple of deer will offset the cost of a cheap compound. 

A couple of years ago I got into the same situation due to my back problems and hit the Walmart computer store.  I got a nice compound kit with sight and adjustable limbs at a reasonable price.  I made sure it had the adjustablity down to 40# so I can pull it.

I also got a crossbow.  Not an expensive one, one of the $100 cheapo models that proved to be well worth the money.  150# limbs that require a belt mounted claw setup for cocking.  I can't pull that sucker to the cocking notch with just muscle power.  

I had never owned a factory made crossbow before.  This one has provisions for a red dot or scope.

----------


## madmax

Thanks.  I haven't made up my mind yet about which one I want.  The fact that it'll come out of the gun budget doesn't help.  lol.  Maybe I will get a low budget one and see if the platform is for me.

----------


## crashdive123

One of my customers is a big time hunter.  I was at his house one day and he had an archery target set up about 40 yards from his back porch.  I had never shot a cross bow before ( I have no idea what make or model this one was) but I put 8 bolts in the bullseye.  It was really sweet to shoot.  He had a red dot sight on it.

----------


## Jordan Aldridge

I've got a crossbow. Not an expensive one, one of the $150 cheapo models that proved to be well worth the money. I can tell you what if you need.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Kyrat and Jordan, please identify the cheapo models that you are pleased with. Thanks.

----------


## madmax

> Kyrat and Jordan, please identify the cheapo models that you are pleased with. Thanks.


I second that motion.

----------

